# Android app



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I was messing about with an android app called 'Enjoy Photo' and ended up converting it like this. Nothing really new but I quite liked the effect.










Cheers Martin 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

That looks great Martin .. have you tried an app called Prisma ? I know you can get it for iphone so think its on android as well .


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

martinzx said:


> I was messing about with an android app called 'Enjoy Photo' and ended up converting it like this. Nothing really new but I quite liked the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it....a lot. :yes:

It has a hint of Edward Munch about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

You should put a "before" and "after" pic up, so we can see how it started before the conversion. Looks good though mate, at first glance you'd think it came from a 1940's magazine advert :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I think this was the original picture.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> That looks great Martin .. have you tried an app called Prisma ? I know you can get it for iphone so think its on android as well .


 I tried it and it looked great, but I uninstalled as it has push adverts which I really dislike.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

martinzx said:


> I think this was the original picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 Must confess, I much prefer the image trickery one.

Greatly admire the lengths members go to in staging the images, the more quirky/different the better IMHO.

Something I hope to achieve in future posts.

Thanks again for an interesting & thoughtful post. :thumbsup:

Alan

P.S. nice watch by the way.


----------

